# *~*Dipe-Addicts Anonymous*~* -week 1-



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

We can do it ladies! Baby steps....

Today is Monday, February 23rd, 2004, and the goal for us is to do our very mommy bests to freeze our diapering related expenditures for the next 14 days. If you can make it until midnight, March 7th, that's close enough to 2 weeks, and you can honestly look yourself in the mirror and say, "I can stop whenever I want to." ....which I'm not sure is true for ME yet....!

*Refer to this thread whenever you want to share a triumphant moment where you stared a very cute item in the face (well on your computer screen) and you did NOT click 'add to cart' and 'proceed to check out'.

*Refer to this thread if you fall off the wagon and need support getting back on. Let's help each other!!!!


----------



## daisymommy (Dec 13, 2003)

:LOL
But I wanted to buy some new fleece, and wool, and side snap diapers blah-blah-blah etc. from Sugar Peas...now what do I do?


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

(nak)

my name is amy and i am addicted to cloth diapering. it has been 4 days since my last purchase.

Right now I am fighting off a custom slot, I'm not sure I can do it. It has already been in my cart twice...


----------



## rubidoux (Aug 22, 2003)

Custom slot where? D'oh! Just kidding. I'm in right after I go buy that soaker pattern.

J.


----------



## perditafoster (Sep 30, 2003)

Oops. I just bought a dipe off the TP about 30 minutes ago...can I start this thing next week? :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL Besides, I don't have a problem...I don't have too many dipes. I just don't have enough kids to put the diapers on...so to fix my problem, I just need more kids!


----------



## sweetladyaz (Aug 27, 2003)

:LOL :LOL :LOL *wipes tears of laughter from eyes*


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

Hi My name is Christi and i am addicted to Lucys hope chest........ I can stop ordering from her.... i need more... i need hand dyed dipes i need more fitteds and covers and wipes........ some one please take my paypal account from me now.......:cry......... :LOL

LHC

sorry i had to share the link to the hand dyes that are calling my name............


----------



## 2guysand1gal4me (Sep 16, 2003)

No No don't do it...Take your had off the mouse, back away from the computer.

You can do this. If you can indeed do it for 2 weeks then you prove you DO NOT have a problem and you can go on spending:LOL


----------



## Lisadeanne (Sep 15, 2003)

Can I join this group. I just bought the new soaker pattern and I want to stop buying now. I resisted somenew bikini cut cuddlebuns earlier, does that count??


----------



## Nursingnaturalmom (Jan 1, 2003)

Is "Place Your Bid" the same as "Add to Cart or "Proceed to Check out" ??:LOL


----------



## chrfath (Jun 5, 2003)

I will join up. My DH said we need to agree to purchases before hand. So that should make it a little easier. He is sort of hard to convince we need diapers.

But I did contact Becky at LHC for some custom AIO and Lovey Bums for two covers. But I also only have 10 diapers we are currently using oh and 3 that can't be used out of the house. But that is definately not enough. I do have 3 on order.

I need some self control here.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:

I just bought the new soaker pattern
What is this pattern you speak of?


----------



## greenluv (Jul 26, 2002)

I guess I would be the drunk guy showing up late to an AA meeting.

Hi, my name is Brandy and I'm a diaper addict. I just spent not quite 200 bucks today!


----------



## Bladestar5 (Jan 5, 2003)

You KNOW you are addicted when you say "I have to wash and hang MY diapers today." rather than "I have to wash the baby's diapers today."


----------



## beckyj (Apr 6, 2003)

I gotta tell ya girls..this ain't gonna work. Even though my son has been potty trained for almost 6months...I scour the sites looking for cute dipes. I touch my screen and caress the pictures of the dipes I no longer can use. My heart skips a beat as I move on the next diaper site..only to have my heart race once more!
Every once in a while..I catch myself..thinking about selling all those diapers I used on him for 2 years..then..when no one is looking..I put a diaper on my son who is almost 3. He looks at me like crazy and says *Undies MOM Undies!*
I feel your pain girls..I feel your pain....
On the brighter side..if you really get that pain..come to my house..or look at my sewing room and while you chant *I will buy no diapers today!*..I will chant *I will not fondle my computer screen longing for them TODAY*...and we can sit in misery together!


----------



## 4boybarians (Nov 18, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by greenluv_
*I guess I would be the drunk guy showing up late to an AA meeting.*








: I'll join you. After all, nobody likes to drink alone.







I'm hitting the online fabric stores, though.


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

I'm here, I'm here! Sorry I'm late! lol

Ok.. I have a couple of things that are already started and I need to pay for or are done and I need to pay for. I will take care of those ASAP but the things I've been corresponding about but haven't been started I will put an end to now. I will let them know that I will pay for it and get it started in two weeks because I'm participating in a support group for two weeks and after that is finished I will be able to start a project with them!









So.. let's see here.. what can we talk about? How about the fluffymail that we got today that will help us decide what to get in two weeks?

Today I got 4 tye dyed prefolds, 2 tee shirts, a pair of dyed socks, a dyed sachel, a scented tea light and a snappi from www.tyedyedreams.com SO IN LOVE! That's a must have place to go to that I will be putting in my "must visit again" folder in my favorites!

I also got an AIO from My Precious Baby April that's a sweet Peter Rabit motif (perfect for Easter) and I'm really not sure what I think. So we'll have to test this one out and decide from there. Once again, I'm re-enforcing within myself the need to receive the things I buy before buying more!

I can do this, you can do this.. _together_ WE can do this!!


----------



## lifetapestry (Apr 14, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bladestar5_
*You KNOW you are addicted when you say "I have to wash and hang MY diapers today." rather than "I have to wash the baby's diapers today."







*
Nah, I can't agree with this. They are "my" diapers, the baby (well, toddler actually) just wears them. I freely acknowledge that the diapers benefit me more than they benefit him; that's what allows me to see my dipe purchases as total self indulgence rather than as necessary for him. So if I called them "his" dipes, I'd have to buy some more, because, you know, it's not like I want them, but he obviously needs them.

Karla


----------



## Bladestar5 (Jan 5, 2003)

:LOL


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

I wold love to join you & NEED to join you but I cannot face more failure.....
Each day since Henry's been born, I tell myself not to overeat & exercise & everyday I fail....the diaper thing would make me lose ALL faith in myself!!!


----------



## homebirthing (Nov 10, 2002)

My name is Sarah and I am a cloth diapering addict. I have spent close to $450.00 in the last three weeks on newborn diapers. My last purchase was 4 hours ago. I bought 10 tye dye SOS prefolds from the TP. I have 2 daughters and one on the way.

I have more then enough newborn diapers.

24 Lukes Drawers hugs
10 fireflys from Fuzz
12 UBCPF
6 hemp PF
6 various fitted
10 hand dyed prefolds
4 Bummies covers
1 Buckeye Bottom cover

I need nothing. I need nothing. Does anyone think I should have a couple more covers?

I have a couple of medium diapers. I do have to buy those still. The baby isn't even due until June. I have plenty of time. Save the pleasure of the diaper buying.

I have some mediums...

3 Buckeye fitted
1 Buckeye AIO

And I am going to order some Berry Patch (someone please help me hold off....I want to order beautiful hand dyed hemp fabric)

I have all larges...

I need nothing for larges.

Sigh...

My name is Sarah and it has been 4 hours since my last diaper purchase.


----------



## Aherne (Jun 26, 2003)

hey now...

ya'll cant stop buying diapers









how else is Cheryl going to put my kids through college?


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Hi.








I am a cloth diaper addict and I can't remember when my last purchase was...this morning...I think...









anyway, here I am, ready to stop. I do have a few auctions on Ebay, but that doesn't count I'm sure because I bid on them several days ago.

I can do this....I can do this...I am noting the time and day and I CAN last 14 days. I can do this...I can do this...

How am I gonna do this?!?!?!?!?







:


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Quote:

10 tye dye SOS prefolds from the TP
When??? Where??? How???







: Why do I miss everything???


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

Excellent. This means more diapers for me.


----------



## 4boybarians (Nov 18, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Muggins&Doody_
*Excellent. This means more diapers for me.







*
Hmmm... Now, you have to wonder if that was Butterflymom's plan all along... If she can get people to stop buying diapers for a couple of weeks, she'll have her pick of all the stockings.








Devious. Absolutely devious.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:

Hmmm... Now, you have to wonder if that was Butterflymom's plan all along... If she can get people to stop buying diapers for a couple of weeks, she'll have her pick of all the stockings.
Hmm... that does sound kind of suspicious... why don't you all get together on, oh, say Thursday and spend all day discussing it. And doing nothing else. At all. Nothing.


----------



## kroonkles (Jan 20, 2004)

to me this just sounds like another way to talk about all the cool stuff we all just purchased (6 different FB colors and 6 HH stuffins here







)


----------



## rubidoux (Aug 22, 2003)

I crumbled under the pressure... two cloud 9 softies... TP... I guess the TP wasn't the best bet for a place to hang out given the circumstances.








:

J.


----------



## melmosmom (Jun 8, 2003)

Rofl!!


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

Sorry ladies, but I need to build up my stash since I just started this a couple of months ago.

Let's see:

Tuesday Bear stocking
Pinhead stocking
RB stocking (gonna try me some p-folds)

This could be quite an expensive week.

Kim


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Quote:

Tuesday Bear stocking Pinhead stocking RB stocking
When???
When???
When???


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

2much2luv: Didn't I read that you were going on a diaper diet?

Anyway, the answer:

tomorrow
soon
soon

Kim


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Quote:

2much2luv: Didn't I read that you were going on a diaper diet?
Oh yeah...







I'm trying to block that out...


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

I did it!!! I had an adorable Ella's pocket in my cart and I put it back!!!







I am so proud of me.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:

I did it!!! I had an adorable Ella's pocket in my cart and I put it back!!! I am so proud of me.
YAY!!! Good for you!!! Now, which Ella's diaper was this???


----------



## 4boybarians (Nov 18, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Sheena_
*Hmm... that does sound kind of suspicious... why don't you all get together on, oh, say Thursday and spend all day discussing it. And doing nothing else. At all. Nothing.*
Okay, out with it... Who stocks on Thursday??


----------



## 2guysand1gal4me (Sep 16, 2003)

Quote:

I did it!!! I had an adorable Ella's pocket in my cart and I put it back!!! I am so proud of me.
Good for you! See you can doit. One diaper at a time









Okay ladies, I don't think we should be able to post fluff mail for the day, because then *I* feel the need to look and the temptation well it may get the best of me.









I will just have to save the post and look in 2 weeks:LOL


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey, the natives are getting restless and starting to turn on me! ahhhh!







J/K

Hey, who IS stocking on Thursday--fluffymail? I actually didn't know but now I'm feeling severe pain that I made this vow about purchases.... and Pinhead and Righteous Baby? Oh the pulse quickens and I don't know how I can hold out......... Also Kiwi Pie is stocking some tie dyed wool covers in the next two weeks and even though I need more wool from Maria like I need ....well, more diapers,....I am still SORELY tempted.

I can do this.

I can do this.

I can do this....

can I do this????????







:

--I agree that we should still be allowed to pay for purchases that were confirmed but not paid for in the recent past, of course, and that doesn't count as spending on new stuff!!! --but placing bids on ebay is definatly the same as 'add to cart', you smartalek, you (can't remember who asked)---


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Quote:

Hmmm... Now, you have to wonder if that was Butterflymom's plan all along... If she can get people to stop buying diapers for a couple of weeks, she'll have her pick of all the stockings.

Devious. Absolutely devious.
Those were my thoughts exactly ....


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

I don't know if I can do this!









I have 7 Pinheads but only 3 are fleece lined and I MUST have at least one more fleece lined (two or three if I can get my hands on them). I have 2 P-Folds but I really want 2 more and I want to try and get a size 2 FLAG. I'm looking for a really cute set from Tuesday Bear and I NEED to try a Soft Landing Stuffer.

How?? How am I supposed to do this?? I almost caved and bought a SMAJE (I can never get the acronym right on that one) crocheted wool cover tonight but luckily the legs were too big. I was so proud that I didn't email her for a custom!

*sniff* I need some support!


----------



## 4boybarians (Nov 18, 2003)

I'll support you, Jenn.







I absolutely







the size 2 RB flag diaper we have. It's awesome.









Ooops. That's not the kind of support you were wanting right now, huh?







:

Hey Butterflymom... Out of curiousity, do purchases that we were PLANNING on count? That one usually works on my husband...


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Oh Kathy, you're aweful! But you make me laugh!!


----------



## 15yrsbetweenboys (Aug 11, 2003)

Here I am, wondering-are you all really serious, wondering wondering-does this mean I can nab all the AIOs on Thursday if fluffymail stocks? Could I pay for said AIOs? Could I perhaps sell some of what I have to finance aforementioned AIOs? Could it be that I have a problem?
Me, ME-are you insinuating that I have a problem? I do NOT have a problem-well, my problem is my diaper appetite is larger than my single mommy income can allow-but I HAVE to buy diapers-else poor little ds would be nakey (yeah, right-like I couldn't cover his hiney with the mountains of prefolds, stacks of pockets/wool and AIOs which are already here). Oh yeah!!! I remember my justification-grandkids! I figure I only have 4-5 years left before I am a granny (and that is conservative let me tell you!) so I NEED to start building up a stash in case of twins or triplets-yeah, that is it, buy now for grandkids to come, yeah hehe
Shan


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

LOL - Shan.. um my first is only 6 months old, I cannot justify diaper buying with pending grandkids! lol I need to take a 2 week break.. I think it will be healthy!


----------



## 15yrsbetweenboys (Aug 11, 2003)

I had the perfect idea to help everybody quit! I will selflessly buy all of the size 2 AIOs from fluffymail-that way it will spare all of you, it hurts me to do this-but SOMEBODY has to be willing to make the sacrifice and I figure it ought to be me-as I don't have a problem. Now, if we can just find somebody to buy all the size 1's!
Shan
selfless humanitarian


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

*sniff* You're so not helping! I saw an FCB AIO in real life and I really do want one and the only thing holding me back (besides my commitment not to spend) is that I can't figure out which size would be better for Nathan! lol


----------



## 4boybarians (Nov 18, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by 15yrsbetweenboys_
*Here I am, wondering-are you all really serious*
Holy cow, some of y'all are serious?? :LOL

Honestly, though, I have no intention of buying diapers right now. I'm buying diaper FABRIC. Totally different.









And Jenn, do you really think it would be WISE to quit buying for 2 weeks?? You could bring down the entire WAHM economy!







:







(You know I'm kidding, right?







)


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by 3boybarians_
*Holy cow, some of y'all are serious?? :LOL

And Jenn, do you really think it would be WISE to quit buying for 2 weeks?? You could bring down the entire WAHM economy!







:







(You know I'm kidding, right?







)*
I actually am serious and I seriously don't know if I can do it! lol I just thought it would be nice to feel like I have control, to not make impulse purchases, to plan my diaper buying and to recieve what's been ordered before buying more diapers. It's impossible, isn't it??

You are silly though! Bring down the WAHM community.. I've seen some bigger spenders than me and from the sounds of it Shan will pick up my slack if I can actually do this!

Who else is actually serious about this 2 week commitment??


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I'm serious, too, I really want to stop for a bit and not get so overcome with impulse buying....by the time the 2 weeks are up most of my orders that I'm waiting for will have gotten here and then I can try to evaluate my stash and see if I'm going to thin it down and sell anything I don't adore as much as others, and what I may end up buying more of.

I really want a RB Flag size 2, too. And a p-fold, thanks to Jenn's raving.... but I think if I wait awhile there will be more made, and I can have them then. I'ts not like my son will have nothing to wear in the meantime.....

And Tiffany are you guys stocking on Thursday? D'Oh!! Forget I asked, I dont' want to know!!!!!!!!! ...but are you?

ETA--a good thing about taking a break NOW is that my friend from the US is visiting next week, and I can send all my sellables to the US with her after I photo them, and then I can participate in the TP without having to tell mamas they must wait 4 weeks for their purchases or pay international shipping rates! Yippeee--maybe I can get rid of this huge garbage bag full of great fluff that just happens to not be my very favorite fluff! Then you know what I'll be doing with the paypal generated from those sales----GUILT FREE buying!!!!!


----------



## 4boybarians (Nov 18, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Butterflymom_
*And Tiffany are you guys stocking on Thursday? D'Oh!! Forget I asked, I dont' want to know!!!!!!!!! ...but are you?*
Oh my. It's going to be a looong 2 weeks.


----------



## Double A (Jan 28, 2004)

My name is Lisa,
I dont want to get on the wagon, and you cant MAKE ME!









Hey Becky, its great to see where my beloved dipes come to life! Its Becky's operating room. Thanks for sharing! which direction is your new fab. I'll zoom in on it. :LOL :LOL

anyways......seeing you all on this wagon here, leaves more dipes for me!
You all stick to your plan k?


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

I am serious too but I really have doubts that I can do it. If Maria stocks tie-dyes I'll buy one, I know I will. I thought it would feel good to go to bed for a few nights without my purchases gnawing at my soul...

It would help if some







fluffymail would come!!! I did just pereuse the TP where I usually go first and I saw a Berry Patch, 2 SP snap-ins, and 2 Elfin Unders and passed them right up. Go me.

I'm also worried about Thursday. I am kind of thinking I need some FCB because I only have LC dipes, no side snaps, and I only have 1 FCB cover when clearly I need at least 3 and probably 1 of the AIOs.

Plus, I really do need a fleece lined Pinhead... oh, and one of those P-folds.

Maybe we need professional help. Is anyone here a counselor?


----------



## chrfath (Jun 5, 2003)

I am off the wagon. But I did tell DH about incoming fluff. I just ordered two Ella's and am working out a LHC PUL outer.

10 dipes just isn't cutting it with a super soaker. I have to wash every day.







Plus I did list all my Daisy doodles on Ebay.

After today I do have to wait for my incoming new dipes to test out. I must wait hopefully there will be some fluff tomorrow.


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Well if you fall off because you are in need of more diapers then it's understandable but if you fall off because the temptation is too great.. well.. we'll be here to help you back on! lol

I too saw the Elfin Under but thankfully it's too big! I'm trying to tell myself that these places will stock again and it will be worth it to hold out.. this is not very easy!

As Angelica put it: "It's not like my son will have nothing to wear in the meantime....." again, ..that's the reason I can wait!

The places I'm seriously worried about going out of business within the next two weeks I've emailed! lol

Sheena - Why don't you email kiwi pie and ask her when the next time she'll stock tye dyed broadcloth is? If she says it may be 3-6 months or never then you have license to buy one now!









Angelica - I'm totally jealous of your income to come! I'm keeping everything I have now unless it doesn't work for us for some reason so my trading sales are WAY down! lol

Anyway, I'm awake and with new resolve today to make this happen!! Also, I've decided that straight trades involving no money are exempt from this commitment!


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:

Sheena - Why don't you email kiwi pie and ask her when the next time she'll stock tye dyed broadcloth is? If she says it may be 3-6 months or never then you have license to buy one now!
Isn't this known as enabling??? ROTFLMAO!


----------



## michray (Aug 11, 2003)

LMAO!!!:LOL You guys are just TOOOOO funny!
I personally should buy another thing... but I cannot help myself. And so, since I am aware of both my personal addiction, and the fact that I probably will not be able to stop any time soon... I am going to support all of those WAHMs while you all take your break from supporting your addictions.
I would hate for Fluffymail, or LHC, or Darling Diapers.. oh! and I just got a pinheads and think I need another to really decide if I love them...
Oh,... and I HAVE to have another Celtic Wool and my custom at BaaBaaBottoms is almost finished...
So you see, I can support these WAHMs while you all save your money and test your resolved...cause mine is already SHOT!


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

I'm still here, but I'm getting grumpy.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:

I'm still here, but I'm getting grumpy.
Me too. One of my big dumb Great Danes wiped her butt on the carpet and I got so cranky cleaning it up I was 2 seconds away from a reward diaper. Now I just feel crabby and unsatisfied.


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Keep this bumped!!! I got here and it wasn't on the first page and I freaked. I had to wade through all these threads about great diapers to find it.


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

How is it goin' gals????
You know I am not participating but I have enjoyed the text agony!
Shannon, I will split the responsability of buying all the Fluffymail AIO's......you know I am always here for you!


----------



## mythreebees (Dec 12, 2003)

Y'all are too funny.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

:LOL








just the laugh i needed this morning


----------



## jazzpurr88 (May 20, 2003)

It has been 2 days since my last diaper purchase. I ordered a custom PUL storke saver. Doe sit count if I'm still working withthe WAHM on what fabrics I want? I am also working on a Custom embroidery PUL cover. I can't find anything or get any ideas on what I want on it. HELP ME


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:

I am also working on a Custom embroidery PUL cover. I can't find anything or get any ideas on what I want on it. HELP ME
Me too. I am still working on my Tueday Bear slot, she can't do what I had originally wanted because of copyright issues so I am obsessing over it.

And, no, it doesn't count if you have already ordered a slot or paid for something. We are talking about bidding or placing new items in a cart...

How is everyone else coping? I did not get a single item of fluff today. Let me tell you, that does not make it easy. Oh, I did get a bill for my Pottery Barn card, that helped... not.


----------



## campingmumma (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm not ready to admit that I have a problem!!! :LOL :LOL :LOL


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

I am tumbling off the wagon as I type this...


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Oh... and Sugarpeas just stocked new wool jersey. Help!


----------



## 2boys1husband3cats (Nov 12, 2003)

I'm not joining. I'm in the process of selling off diapers that I don't use - and when I'm done I'll be getting more Knickernappies. I







Knickernappies - I don't think I'll ever have enough!


----------



## rubidoux (Aug 22, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by 2much2luv_
*I'm still here, but I'm getting grumpy.







*
Is this grumpiness withdrawal? I think it's worse than a caffiene headache, but not as bad as when I quit smoking (which is good b/c I know I can *never* have another cigarette, but I believe I may be able to do some social diaper buying, iykwim).

I hope it is still okay for me to join you guys, even though I failed so miserably yesterday. I am really trying today, though. The one thing that's bothering me is this rumor about pinhead stocking. Is it really true? I think that out of respect to her loyal customers she should wait till we're done w/ this.

Oh, and another thing, I think I might be pregnant (just a feeling, don't know how you're supposed to tell when there's no af) and if so there will be no stopping me from those pinheads. Doesn't it seem like dipes used for two children are half the price? Wish I had twins.









Btw, I'm proud of you guys! Keep up the good work.

J.


----------



## jazzpurr88 (May 20, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by greenluv_
*I guess I would be the drunk guy showing up late to an AA meeting.

Hi, my name is Brandy and I'm a diaper addict. I just spent not quite 200 bucks today!








*
I just mailed off $346.00 in money orders today and pay pal is empty


----------



## 4boybarians (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm not even going to mention the amount that I spent on fabric last night.







We'll just say that next week should be awfully fluffy.









:LOL

But, I haven't bought any diapers...







:

ETA: I should exempt myself from this anyway! My baby is going to be a little naked boy if he doesn't get some new diapers soon, either mama made or WAHM made. Can't have baby piddling on the rug.


----------



## jazzpurr88 (May 20, 2003)

You'll be so proud of me..... kiwi pie has runout of cashmere and offered to make me a different wool cover and I agreed on a jersey wool cover but re-thought the purchase and chose to have a refund.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:

You'll be so proud of me..... kiwi pie has runout of cashmere and offered to make me a different wool cover and I agreed on a jersey wool cover but re-thought the purchase and chose to have a refund.










You rule! You're a much bigger person than I, I had to make the same choice and I chose Rice...

However, my paypal is at ZERO so that stopped me from falling off the wagon in the TP today so I am officially back on.


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

I almost fell off the wagon on the TP but two other mama's beat me to it (Thanks mamas!!!)
It was a moment of weakness but I feel newfound strength now. It is getting easier by the hour. I'm still a little grumpy about it all and not getting any fluff in the mail today didn't help, (though the mother load I got yesterday is still having some nice residual warm fuzzy effects) but not as grumpy as I was earlier this morning. I am downing alot of pepsi to kind of make up for it...trade one stimulant for another.
Ok, deep breath ladies. We can do this!!!


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Crap Crap Crap!!! One of the trading post deals fell through and she is offering me a dipe!!! What do I do?!?!?! I need support NOW!!! Tell me to walk away...Is anybody there???














:


----------



## rubidoux (Aug 22, 2003)

2m2l, I can't help w/o more info - ie what dipe, size, and who is selling?









J.


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

:LOL Its a faerie FLAG. I've never tried a FLAG!!!!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

You can walk away, you can walk away, you can walk away!









But, um, Amy,....I thought Maria ran out of Rice weeks ago--does she have more?????!!!! That is my all time favorite wooly fabric ever...... AH! Must control self....how will I face down a Kiwi Pie stocking?????????


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:

One of the trading post deals fell through and she is offering me a dipe!!! What do I do?!?!?! I need support NOW!!! Tell me to walk away...Is anybody there???
That was my sale fall through! My lack of funded paypal saved me from falling off the wagon.

Butterfly, I don't know if she has it "in stock" but the oatmeal cashmere fell through and she offered me rice as a second choice. I am telling you all now that if she stocks again I will be off the wagon.

Am I the only one who is experiencing a strange hot feeling in the front of my brain? It's like a hotspot in my skull or something...


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I think it's a good idea for us to remember how in love we are with items in our current, paid for, stash.
So that being said, Amy, how much do you LOVE your rice cashmere? That thing is actually softer than 100% cashmere sweaters I own!! I keep rubbing it on my cheek......

Oh, and I love my Baa Baa Bottoms longies SO much for functionality--they have never wicked in the slightest, and we use them overnight. How great is that? Love them.
We definatly have enough great stuff in our stash for me to get happy about and pet.

But I do stay up at night or kill time daydreaming about what I will need for the next baby..... even though DS went through 'newborn' size in just a few weeks, and was out of smalls by 2 months, I still want to have newborn fitteds and soakers next time around!!! I guess I'll have to pick stuff with fab-o resale value so if they get barely used, I'm not out a buncha cash. This is also helpful for me to not buy right now since we're not even TTC (or even practicing, sigh







), therefore actual newborn diaper purchases are downright silly, so I can plan them and daydream about them all I want, without getting close to purchasing!!!


----------



## tuffykenwell (Oct 23, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by 3boybarians_
*I'm not even going to mention the amount that I spent on fabric last night.







We'll just say that next week should be awfully fluffy.







*
Hee hee I hear you! As long as this isn't a fabric diet I think I might be able to do it (though I do tend to get a bit panicky when there isn't at least one diaper in the mail on its way to me...luckily I am waiting on a knickernappies pocket right now)...

But of course knickernappies is supposed to be stocking on Friday...hey is this a weekdays only diet?? Can we take weekends off









Steph


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I so know what you mean about getting nervous if no fluff is on the way. I am awaiting a dozen various WAHM fitteds, as well as some gorgeous custom embroidered wool creations, so it's relatively easy for me to put a hold on spending, and just dream about the fluff on the way. But if there's none coming I get antsy and reallllly want to click 'confirm order' at a favorite WAHM site.....


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

WOO HOO!!!
I just walked away. I feel so strong. I really think that each time I resist, especially when the item is as close to me as like in my cart, I get stronger.








This is fun. I am so proud of myself now, I know I will feel I deserve a BIG FLUFFY reward at the end of this.
Anyone else's dh laughing their butt off about this? lol


----------



## gotbreastmilk (Mar 3, 2003)

Hi My name is Quin and I'm a Diaper Addict too! Do I have to stop trading for diapers or just not purchase them with cash? LOL


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Ok. Where is everyone?







: Are you all shopping???







That is so unfair if you are.......







Just...um...let me know, k...I need to buy something NOW if ya'll are...so um..here i am...just let me know...k...?


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

I'm not shopping, in fact I sold something instead! I almost bought some Fireflies but I put them back.

2 days down! I wonder when it will get easier...


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Sheena_
*Butterfly, I don't know if she has it "in stock" but the oatmeal cashmere fell through and she offered me rice as a second choice. I am telling you all now that if she stocks again I will be off the wagon.*
How did it fall through? I'm in line for one too (and sent off payment on Saturday! lol)..


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Butterflymom_
*This is also helpful for me to not buy right now since we're not even TTC (or even practicing, sigh







), therefore actual newborn diaper purchases are downright silly,*
O/T - Just wanted to say that we're barely practicing! Nursing takes away all desire! However if AF had come back I'd be working hard on it despite my lack of desire because I SO want some Kissaluvs 0's!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey, it ain't me that isn't interested....







My DH seems to have forgotten that little something special activity married men and women do when the child is sleeping in the next room.....









I wonder when AF comes back...DS was born 8/31-what about yours?


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

mailman just came on this dreary wednesday and brought no fluff. Just a mastercard bill of 500 dollars of fluff spending during a 3 week period from the end of jan to the mid of feb. I am out of control. Must must must stick to this plan of freezing diaper buying for 2 weeks.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:

How did it fall through? I'm in line for one too (and sent off payment on Saturday! lol)..
Hmm... she told me that her supplier has not responded to her emails and phone calls. She had some, because she offered me a 1 layer oatmeal, 1 layer merino... I just chose Rice because I have heard it is even nicer than the oatmeal.

Quote:

I SO want some Kissaluvs 0's!
I'm glad I'm not the only one motivated to have children by a desire to diaper. That can't be normal...


----------



## luvmy3boys (Sep 16, 2003)

My 2 favorite WAHM sites are stocking this week, so I will stop buying next week...really I will...really I promise







:

-Becky


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:

My 2 favorite WAHM sites are stocking this week, so I will stop buying next week...really I will...really I promise
It would help us help you if we knew which stores you were speaking of...


----------



## luvmy3boys (Sep 16, 2003)

Quote:

It would help us help you if we knew which stores you were speaking of...
:LOL They were intentionally left off as to not tempt any of you, but if you insist:

http://www.knickernappies.com/

http://fluffymail.com/store/

-Becky


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Oh yeah, fluffymail stocking has been weighing heavily on me.

But seriously, I have been trying to tell myself that none of the stocking I will be missing are the last ones that will ever occur. They will all stock again and we can all be there stalking!!!


----------



## luvmy3boys (Sep 16, 2003)

Quote:

They will all stock again and we can all be there stalking!!!
Yeah, but my little ones won't be in diapers forever (my toddler is 3 next month and has been slowly PL since last Aug or Sept) and my baby will be 1 next month.

Besides I have a very slow dial-up connection, so if you all really do stay away from buying, then I have a chance to actually get what works best for my boys









-Becky


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Hmm... it sounds like you might have a legitimate reason to stalk... however, even if the people on this thread stay away from Fluffymail it will still be hyena central.


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Still hangin' in here with ya. I want some longies like nothin else, but I am doin' ok.


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

I too had to switch to rice for my cashmere KiwiPie. And yesterday I swore I wasn't going to buy anything, but I got 4 more fitteds....


----------



## chrfath (Jun 5, 2003)

I am having a crummy morning. And am so thinking of ordering more diapers.

No fluff came. The cat peed on two beds last night. Nothing like changing sheets in the middle of the night. I will not sleep with cat pee at my feet. YUCK!!!

I also know that the fluff I have coming is not going to be nearly to go a day between washing. Since some of it is to replace things that are getting to small on DD.

But I really do want to wait and see how we like our custom dipes before I try yet a new diaper.

But maybe some fitteds for night time. With a wool soaker. She doesn't need trim at night and I hate wet clothes in the morning.

Hmmmmmm, either help me stay strong or head me in the direction of some nice fitteds that really last all night and maybe some that are in stock.

Aggggggg, I hate days like this. Why the heck would buying a diaper make me feel better anyway?


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Quote:

Hmmmmmm, either help me stay strong or head me in the direction of some nice fitteds that really last all night and maybe some that are in stock.
:LOL :LOL :LOL


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Bleh. I just bought an FCB off the TP... it was a good deal though! I swear...

I just passed on a 7th Heaven Babies custom slot. I can't tell if I feel better yet...


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Amy, Even though I already have a rice cashmere Kiwi cover, I want more! I thought she was all out of it..... hmmmmmm......anyways you will LOVE LOVE LOVE yours.

And I almost almost bought the elbee baby ebay auctions today but I stayed strong! GO ME!!!!!

I think I can stay away from the fluffymail stocking, since I will have a total of 5 FCB fitteds very soon, when they all get here, and I think that's enough. I do very little PUL (or synthetics at all) so I will resist buying fluffymail AIOs (I have one lilybottoms, one angelwraps, one FMBG, and one Heavenly Hineys, and that's enough since I am a WOOL GIRL). But I am dying for some more sugarpeas size 2 (i only have 1, but the size 1s still fit great and i have a dozen of those), and she's coming out with organic cotton this week....I love organic cotton--my hemp gets stiff with our hard water. Want those.... want to try a side snap sugarpeas, too.....I love the way sugarpeas hug the butt.... and I want a FLAG, too!

Ugh this will be a hard week but so far so good. Does buying nursing bras count as fluff? My girls need some more support!:LOL


----------



## chrfath (Jun 5, 2003)

Well, I ordered a cuddlebun bikini dipe and a playsilk for DS. Plus just PMd about 3 dipes on the TP. That is going to have to be it until my custom dipes come. With my luck they will all come on Sat. when DH is home. No fun.

But I will say I do feel better. Plus knowing soon we won't have to wash dipes everyday and I can unload some of the dipes that just don't work as well for us. Then they can be replaced.







:


----------



## momtokay (Apr 29, 2003)

Oh my gosh ladies. I just read through this whole thread and you guys are too much!! I am trying to give up diaper buying f, but all this talk about this stocking and that stocking surely isn't going to help me. Maybe just staying away from MDC would help me more. :LOL Good luck with the next 1 week 6 days.







You can do it!!

why oh why couldn't knickernappies have stocked yesterday.


----------



## 4boybarians (Nov 18, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Butterflymom_
*Does buying nursing bras count as fluff? My girls need some more support!:LOL*








: I've got to buy more of those, too. I only have 3, and I can't find one of them.







: I'm usually fairly flat chested, so it's always a shock to me when, a couple of days after giving birth, the titty fairy







comes to call. When I'm not nursing, I usually go bra-less. I didn't know what it meant to "need support" until my first son was 3 days old and I looked down to see 2 things the size of cantalopes on my chest. I remember telling my husband, "These things are bigger than the baby's head!"

I think y'all jinxed me, though.







I haven't been buying diapers lately. Then this thread starts... I bought 3 diapers for my niece yesterday, and 1 diaper for my son today. I bought fabric, too, but I was already planning on buying that. I had no intention of buying any diapers, though. :LOL


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Well I'm still going strong.. albeit hard! I've talked to Kendell at Fresheis and Jess at fabriconnection and come March 9th I'm getting a Freshies AIO and a couple of Merino Jersey covers but man I want them now! Both totally understood about this commitment and have re-assured me that I can have what I want on March 9th! lol

Other than that I've been tempted by many things today.. I want some Patchwork Pixie clothes especially right now! I'm trying to decide if that's fluff!









O/T: Angelica - Aunt Flow has yet to return and Nathan was born 8/18/03 and again I have absolutely no desire to be with my husband physically.. I try and be nice and indulge him once a week.. twice if he's pushy! lol I really hope things change hormonally for me soon, I used to be the agressor!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Jenn, you are so sneaky, setting up orders and just not completing them until March 9th--I think this 2 week period should be one of total abstinence from fluff-buying, meaning not setting up sales either! As in, not planning specific purchases to be made the minute the 2 week period is over! Otherwise, it's just postponing payments, isn't it?

Ok, was I too hard on you?







I'm sorry, I'm just getting severely grumpy because I want those patchwork pixie overalls for DS, too. They are so cute! And lots of other things are catching my fancy....I try to stop looking, stop thinking about it.... I think the longer I go without shopping, the less I'll be in the habit of planning the shopping, and perhaps I can get my fluff buying under control at the end of this experiment. But I have to confess, I've also been planning some more Kiwi Pie aquisitions, just like you have been with Jess and Kendell....







--however, they're tester items and I'm going to compensate her for expenses with trades, so it doesn't exactly count!


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

I know but I have excuses as to why I wasn't being sneaky but it just *happened* that way! I could write them out but I'll save you! lol

I talked to Maria of KiwiPie today and I've decided to stick with my Merino and Cashmere cover with primary snaps and serging.







I'm really looking foward the fluff I'm getting. I had 4 emails today of people saying they just shipped stuff. It really is hard to not buy anything.. so far... so good (if you don't count my planned aquisitions! lol).


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Oooh, Jenn--those planned aquisitions are bad bad bad!









Hey this is like some kind of weird awful coincidence:






















SUPER FRADULENT ACTIVITY ON MY CREDIT CARD!























There was a bill on my credit card for 2,300 dollars for 'O.H. Fragrances in Onanoake, VA, and I have no clue what that's all about. I called my credit card company and they have shut down my credit card and are sending me a new card with a new account number right away. It'll take awhile before I can hook up the new account to my paypal account, which means--I have to stop buying for awhile anyway! It's like the Gods are saying, 'Yes, mama, stop buying diapers!!!!'


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

PS --trust me, *you want the rice cashmere* , if you have a choice between oatmeal and rice. I have both and the rice is even softer than the oatmeal, much more so than any other cover I've ever had!!!!!


----------



## lori810 (Feb 3, 2004)

I have been avoiding this thread for a while...but Ithink I may need to admit my problem.







I don't wanna! But I have to. I MUST put an end to this madness...soon...

Maybe I would be best with a goal, say, no more than $50 a month in diaper purchases? Something attainable!

Lori


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

attainable? Man, 50 dollars a month is probably too lofty a goal for the weak-willed-gal I've become.... Sigh. I would love to reach a point where I only spend that much per month, but right now I'd be happy to have it under 300 per month--I DEFINATLY have a serious problem....


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Then why would she recommend cashmere when I asked her preference??? I'm so confused! I just emailed her again, how can she do any sewing when I email her five times in one day?? Oh well! lol

I think the credit card thing is a gift from God. I don't have a credit card so this comes out of "real" money for me!

$50 is an almost impossible goal for monthly spending for me. I'm with Angelica.. I normally spend $300-500 monthly and have been known to spend more (







). I would like to get down to a diaper/cover a week.. and I'm hoping to reach my goal in two months or less.

And thanks Angelica for saving me from the small colored firefly in organic cotton! lol

OH and I'm dying for some Moss Feet or Robeez all of a sudden.. and I can't stop diaper bag shopping too.. *whimpering voice* Help!


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

I'm out. Today I bought a FCB, 2 Happy Hempy's, and an embroidered shirt from Fussybutt. Tomorrow I will stalk Fluffymail as well.

I tried, I made it 3 days.


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Amy,

We love you anyway! You are welcome back if the wagon calls.. we'll help you up! Otherwise, enjoy fluffymail for me!


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

I am doing suprisingly well.









Jenn, you are so cheating! :LOL


----------



## rubidoux (Aug 22, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by JennInSeattle_
*I try and be nice and indulge him once a week.. twice if he's pushy! lol I really hope things change hormonally for me soon, I used to be the agressor!*
Jenn, maybe a few more days on this fast and you can channel you dipe energy in your dh's direction, iykwim.

J.


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

I'm totally not!!

Ok.. here's how it went down... I'm on the freshies mailing list and she posted late last night that there was a blue AIO up for sale on her site. I totally wanted it and figured she's always so busy it will probably be months before she stocks another. Our agreement here is that if it takes two or more months to stock and the shelves get stocked during our 2 weeks then it's ok. So I emailed Kendell and asked when she'd be stocking more. She then told me she had cut out a periwinkle and could get to it next week or so. She showed me pictures, etc! So I told her that I definitely wanted it but that she should just take her time on that.. she said.. how about March 9th?! ROFLMAO!!

And then with Jess from fabriconnection, we had talked about Merino Jersey way before this commitment. She said she didn't have any in and probably wouldn't, etc. Then she emailed me to let me know she got some in!!! I told her I'd definitely buy a cover or two but right now I'm in a two week program and she said that was just fine because it will give her mom time to make some instock..

soo.. there's the long version... am I still cheating???


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by rubidoux_
*Jenn, maybe a few more days on this fast and you can channel you dipe energy in your dh's direction, iykwim.

J.*
ROFL! Would it be so bad if I confessed to thinking about diapers at least 3 seperate times every time we dtd! I've never told anyone that and I swear it's the honest truth! I can't believe what's come over me!


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Quote:

am I still cheating???










:LOL


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:

ROFL! Would it be so bad if I confessed to thinking about diapers at least 3 seperate times every time we dtd! I've never told anyone that and I swear it's the honest truth! I can't believe what's come over me!
LMAO!! I think I'm in love with you Jen... hee hee!


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## rubidoux (Aug 22, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by JennInSeattle_
*ROFL! Would it be so bad if I confessed to thinking about diapers at least 3 seperate times every time we dtd! I've never told anyone that and I swear it's the honest truth! I can't believe what's come over me!*








:







:







:







:







:

Sad thing is, I totally believe you!

Well, I'm hanging my head in shame. We've been doing this for three days, but on day one I had to wait to join up till after I ordered my f&f soaker pattern. Then I cheated anyway by buying two organic cloud9softies of the tp. Yesterday, I did great. No diaper buying at all. But my success went straight to my head and today I bought a gmww butt sweater. If anything I have gotten worse, not better.










J.


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by JennInSeattle_
*ROFL! Would it be so bad if I confessed to thinking about diapers at least 3 seperate times every time we dtd! I've never told anyone that and I swear it's the honest truth! I can't believe what's come over me!*
I do that too!














: Sorry DH!!


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Well







about cheating! lol I still haven't spent a dime and I swear this is a record!!

Oh J - You've totally fallen off, come back to us!! :LOL Um.. o/t - what does gmww stand for (only curious.. I will not be emailing them! ROFL!).

And Lisa - I'm glad to know I'm in good company, it embarrasses me every time I catch myself doing that.. got to keep my eyes open!! lol This is just WAY too personal!


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:

what does gmww stand for
Green Mountain Wee Woolies


----------



## lifetapestry (Apr 14, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by JennInSeattle_
*Well







about cheating! lol I still haven't spent a dime and I swear this is a record!!*
Not that this is directed to you, Jenn-- but I received this tidbit in an email from one of my favorite WAHM's today:

"I've been reading with interest the Diaper Addicts Anonymous thread...and though I'll never divulge whom...there's some who have fallen off the wagon







hehehe"

I think that somebody(ies) need to make a full and complete confession to cleanse your diaper soul(s), as soon as possible.

Karla


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:

"I've been reading with interest the Diaper Addicts Anonymous thread...and though I'll never divulge whom...there's some who have fallen off the wagon hehehe"
BWA-HA-HA!!!

At least I admitted my indiscretions!


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Was it Karen from the Berry Patch?? I bought that before we started this thread and I just paid her for it today.. I was slow! lol

Perhaps it was the Cucumber Seed? I told her to go ahead and order the Lake Blue yarn that's she's putting in next week but I haven't paid her for anything!!

Hm... who else have I been talking to??

BUT you can check my paypal receipts.. I haven't paid for a thing!!! *makes me want to go check my paypal reciepts!*


----------



## 4boybarians (Nov 18, 2003)

:







:LOL







:







:LOL


----------



## lori810 (Feb 3, 2004)

Well, I lasted about an hour. I bought a beautiful soaker from Willy Woolly .

Oh well, NOW I am done. Almost. I just realized Ava is just about to grow out of her Kissaluvs size 1. Time for some new fitteds!

Lori


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

I think I figured out who it was that said that Karla.. it was Danalex.. wasn't it! She's the owner of Too Cute Covers.. she emailed me (I had snagged a custom slot before this thread started) but it had been a few days to a week since I had heard from her and she said she was getting ready to start my wool shorts. I told her to go for it because they are so hard to get!


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Cheater.


----------



## lifetapestry (Apr 14, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by JennInSeattle_
*I think I figured out who it was that said that Karla.. it was Danalex.. wasn't it! She's the owner of Too Cute Covers.. she emailed me (I had snagged a custom slot before this thread started) but it had been a few days to a week since I had heard from her and she said she was getting ready to start my wool shorts. I told her to go for it because they are so hard to get!*
Oh you are so wrong about who it is, Jenn-- but it's fascinating to watch you trot out your recent purchases and rationalize them









Bwwwaaahaha

Karla


----------



## carrietorgc (Sep 16, 2003)

alright, I'm on the bandwagon too, mainly b/c my paypal is down to about $9 at this point! So now I need to sell some stuff so that once the two weeks is up I can get something


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Jenn--I said you should get the lightweight RICE colored CASHMERE, instead of the Oatmeal colored cashmere (which is heavier weight-which you don't need because you have a light wetter!). Does that clarify? I think we were miscommunicating.

Ok, I got so grumpy about no diaper purchases that I bought myself two more fancee free extra support nursing bras, and this afternoon I went downtown and bought myself a small box of chocolates and munched them all down with a cup of banana nut coffee at one of my favorite coffee houses with DS and my friend Krystal. I also ordered a WHOLE BUNCH of pictures from my recent trip to the US so I can update DS's babybook and our family album. So I've spent way over a hundred euros (which is more than dollars) today, but NOT ON FLUFF! Spending on other stuff definatly helps me.... but now that my credit card is cut off it's all over.







I can still walk downtown and buy stuff with cash though! There's baby stores with organic merino wool jersey baby clothes of all kinds, and that stuff is sooooo soft---like my rice colored Kiwi Pie cashmere cover, Jenn!









Re: DTD with your DH's and thinkin' bout diapers---I'd love to join your ranks but we don't even GO THERE anymore! UGh. My DH is such a hottie, too, it's really not fair.


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

I'm gettin' shaky.







This is hard! If I don't get some fluff in the mail tomorrow I think I might lose it...


----------



## BowNessMonster (Mar 5, 2002)

I have an idea...why don't you wrap up your favourite fluff, and put it in your mailbox. LMAO! like that guy in the commercial who sent himself a Christmas card with the scratch and win tix in it :LOL

Then you could go to the mailbox in the morning, and get a mini fix









no?







not the same, huh.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

All's I can say is what a bunch of sissys! A true addict wouldn't take a break from diaper buying until it's time to potty train. At least that is the motto I live by. Now you will have to excuse me while I go shop for more diapers.









:LOL just teasing you all because I am to weak to ever join this thread for real:LOL


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

getting serious nervous about not having credit card for a bit (NOT that I would use it of course)....

hard to get excited about new nursing bras.....


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:

All's I can say is what a bunch of sissys!
LMAO!!!


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:

If I don't get some fluff in the mail tomorrow I think I might lose it...
That's what pushed me over the edge...


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by MissSugarKane_
*All's I can say is what a bunch of sissys! A true addict wouldn't take a break from diaper buying until it's time to potty train. At least that is the motto I live by. Now you will have to excuse me while I go shop for more diapers.









:LOL just teasing you all because I am to weak to ever join this thread for real:LOL*

AMEN SISTER!!!


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

I'm still here, and really grumpy about it.







I almost ordered some SOS prefolds last night because I *need* them so bad...but I didn't...







Seriously, this was fun, but it isn't anymore. I don't like this game...


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

I just want to offer you all my support when Fluffymail stocks today. I know I fell off the wagon but I am not going to stalk today, I am leaving the house and going to lunch with my friend to stop myself!

I have enough, I'm going to donate what I would stalk (I have super high speed internet and a fast mouse!) to someone who has no fluffymail!


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Ok. I can't do this anymore. I have this paypal balance just sitting there. This is silly anyway! I'm going shopping...


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

For some this is silly for me this is serious. I need to feel like I can have that sense of control that diaper buying has stolen from me (ok, I gave it away)! I need to be able to make good decisions by receiving my fluff before I order more.. what if I love my fluff and want more of that but spent money on 10 more WAHM's..kwim? I would love to plan my fluff spending better and not feel limited to a diaper a day but rather 10-20 diapers at once! I want to know what I'm spending by giving myself a limit and not impluse buying all the time and saying.. "Oh look, I spent $500 this month.. I meant to spend $200"! lol No.. this is a good and serious thing for me. Even if some *unknown* WAHM ratted me out







(though for the life of me I can't think whom and I truly haven't spent a penny).

Anyway.. even if this thread and this commitment do nothing to change my diaper buying I know that I can do it if I set my mind to it.. that's something else I want to gain from this!

Oh and regarding the Rice vs Cashmere.. she said both are 50/50 blends and the Rice is softer but she finds the Oatmeal Cashmere combined with the Merino inside to be more waterproof than the Rice. Angelica - How waterproof is your Rice?


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Jenn. I admire your commitment. But *I* don't have a problem, see. :LOL I just ordered some soaker pants for $8!!!! from reuseabums. I was so excited to find some so cheap.







Dang if felt good!
Sorry...back to your regular programming...good job all you that are still on top of it.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Ain't never had a leak with the rice, and I've used it overnight--but I have really absorbent diapers and doublers, since DS has unexpected heavy wetting moments I have to be prepared for at all times. I haven't had it more than a few weeks though, and I can see what she means about the oatmeal beíng SUPER waterproof--but I think the Rice works great and you don't have a heavy wetter and go nuts for softness, so GET THE RICE! Or better yet, one of each!

Re: this game--for those of us who truly don't need another thing, I think it's important that we take a breather, let all our miscellaneous custom orders arrive, take time to evaluate all our recent and even slightly-less-recent purchases (it takes awhile to figure out how you really feel about a dipe or cover, I think!), and plan future purchases wisely, rather than just for thrill seeking. I know at this rate I'm going to have a 5,000 stash by summertime, and we can't afford that, it's insane. I love supporting WAHMs, but my new, young family needs to save up for our first home! Wish me luck in getting my habit under control, guys, truly.


----------



## lifetapestry (Apr 14, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by JennInSeattle_
*Even if some *unknown* WAHM ratted me out







(though for the life of me I can't think whom and I truly haven't spent a penny).*
Jenn, Jenn-- you must take a look at what I wrote at the beginning of that fateful quote:

"Not that this is directed to you, Jenn-- "

Nobody in particular was being ratted out!

But you do have enough guilt and angst to rivel the best of us Jewish mamas--









Karla


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Karla - I had always known what you said about it possibly not being me but I'm a reacter and I had to react! lol You crack me up about Jewish mamas!

Angelica - I'm right there with you! I could have written your second paragraph! We need to save for a house too and we are a young family and I'll hit $5000 by summer at this rate too! :LOL I'm telling you.. I could have written it! So, is anyone else serious besides Angelica and I? Two week waiting lurkers.. de-lurk!!

Oh and I did stick with the rice. I only keep good fitteds that move the liquid well and I have a light wetter to top that off!







Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## jennay (Mar 20, 2003)

okay, I've been lurking...and I am not buying anything for at least two weeks. My goal is to make it 6 weeks! (I'm giving up diaper buying for lent and trying to be content with what we already have.)

I am going to use this time to sell off what we aren't using and decide on what I really want to keep. I want to see how much paypal $ I can accumulate.

Then.....come April 11 (Easter and my Birthday too) watch out WAHM's!!


----------



## Mom2Sailor (Sep 20, 2003)

Well I have been lurking and have (in my mind) "joined" but I'm focusing on fabric instead of diapers, although I need to quit buying diapers too!







:

I think I move from addiction to addiction sometimes.... first I was enthralled with everything Wedding, then it was TTC, then it was Diaper Buying and now it's Fabric.

Stop the Insanity!!! :LOL


----------



## 2guysand1gal4me (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a group we have to join.
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/ClothDiaperAA/
I am going to. I fell off the wagon







I got 2 medium ff off the TP. I really need help!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I joined that group, although I'm wondering based on the description ('join us on our quest for the perfect diaper') if it's going to help me quit!!!

Seriously, people, I need major help--the organic SPs are callin' my name big time--I love Sugarpeas diapers....I have 13 hemp ones but only 1 of those are size 2, and he will outgrow his size 1s soon, more than likely (he's a big baby!) and we do love the way the size 2 fits on him as well (odd that both sizes fit well). I want one just to try, so I can compare them with other diaper orders heading my way in March: Bottombumpers, El bee Babys, FCB 2s, and be able to make an educated decision about which brand to stock up on more of when I need 'em. Can everyone tell I'm just justifying???? My all-hemp size 2 is probably enough for comparison's purposes, but perhaps the organic cotton one stays so much softer and is so much more awesome and I could be sititng over here in Finland not knowing about them while everyone in the US snaps them up and I can't get any! Must....resist.....urge to buy......


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

What day are yall on?
As a recovered diaper addict myself I say good luck. I unsubscribed from some yahoo groups as to not be tempted. And honestly I can say over the past month I have bought 3 things. That is amazing for me.
(coming from the "biggest spender at Fluffymail" hall of fame) :LOL

Its not easy. Heres some tips
1. Unsubscribe from the yahoo groups that tempt you.
2. Do NOT GO TO THE TP unless you are selling something.
3. Go through your diapers and sell off what you really don't need/like, it is very liberating to make some cash and it keeps you busy.
4. Do not, I repeat, DO NOT go in chat! LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome to the de-lurkers and thank you for de-lurking! lol I was starting to feel a little lonely in my quest to stay sober (even though you are good company Angelica







). Thank you for the tips Shelly....

Personally, I'm having issues. There's an instock soaker (I won't say where because it will be gone in a heartbeat if I do) that's Nathan's size. I tried one from there before and really liked it but I got a size too big.. now there's one just as if not more beautiful and it's in his size.. I really need it! TyeDyeDreams is stocking tomorrow (or is it today?) and I need some infant prefolds because he only has 3 and 2 of them I got yesterday are bleached and for whatever reason don't work well. I know TyeDyeDreams uses unbleached.. There's something else but I can't think of what.. seriously, I'm extremely tempted and I don't know if I can hold out this time. I made it overnight and didn't buy the soaker but I really want it now.

Oh and Angelica - I think you're justified to buy an organic cotton sugarpeas.. the only thing I'd do first is email her and ask when she plans to stock again.. if it's over a month away then go ahead.


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

God intervened on my behalf.. I just checked the soaker I wanted so badly and it's gone.


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Ok what you ladies need is a sponser.

I am up for it, someone you can IM or PM when you feel weak!
Good Job Jenn.........








You didn't really need that soaker did you?


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:

the organic SPs are callin' my name big time
Me too. I fell way off the wagon this week but I have decided a reasonable goal for me is 1 purchase a week. It helps that I am out of funded paypal, the credit card I have on that account has a tiny limit, and the other card is the bank card I share with dh. I am restricted to sites that accept my visa cc and there are not many, luckily.

Jenn, I think you're doing great and I know this isn't easy for you. We joke and all but I do realize this is an actual struggle...


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Shelly - I DID need it! lol It was a color I don't have.. ok, it was a shade of that color that I don't have! ROFL! I'll just have to wait and see what she stocks next time and hopefully it will be after these looooonng two weeks!

Amy - Thank you for the words of encouragement.. it truly is a struggle but honestly I think I'm doing pretty well. I feel proud of myself when the day ends and I've spent nothing.. but I tried to remember what is coming (after getting 3 fluffy packages yesterday) and I think I only have 7 things coming.. that's not very much for me and will mean that there will be days without fluff.. that's where it will be hardest I imagine..









I'm glad your paypal and cc's are on your non-fluff buying side!


----------



## SMPH (Apr 25, 2003)

I hope this means you all are staying away from SOS today.:LOL


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

I sure will.. even if I wasn't taking a break I don't like the fit on Nathan.. maybe when he gets older?? I hope you get 3!!


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:

I hope this means you all are staying away from SOS today.
I am not, lol. I mean 1 purchase a week starting _next_ week...


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

I know I have fallen,







but I am still here with moral support for you ladies that are sticking it out. I feel really bad, but I have really really been wanting to try some soaker pants and these were the size I need and a cute color and $6!!! I could not pass it up. In a way I saved myself money because if I would have waited a week and a half those would have been gone and I would probably have had to shell out 20-40 bucks for some.







: I am such a dork, justifying this to myself. I must say that the three days I did hold back were good for me. I am much more thoughtful about my purchases now. Not so many impulse buys, YK?I took a step back and looked at what I have already and see what I don't need any more of.
So can I still hang out with you all? I am cutting back at least...







:
Beth


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

I wouldn't be surprised if SOS doesn't stock today. I ordered a bunch of things a few days ago and I haven't heard back yet.

Kim


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by 2much2luv_
*I feel really bad, but I have really really been wanting to try some soaker pants and these were the size I need and a cute color and $6!!! I could not pass it up.*
Six bucks?? You couldn't have afforded NOT to get them--that totally doesn't count. Join on in.

Jenn--you are not helping! You're supposed to say to hold off on any sugarpeas purchases, at least until the side snap diapers come in so I can order one of each!


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

ROFL Angelica.. sorry!

And where did you get the $6 longies?


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by ustasmom_
*I wouldn't be surprised if SOS doesn't stock today. I ordered a bunch of things a few days ago and I haven't heard back yet.

Kim*
Suzie mentioned last week that her kids were out of school this week so they were going out of town.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Quote:

I fell way off the wagon this week but I have decided a reasonable goal for me is 1 purchase a week.
But is there a spending limit to this ONE purchase?


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Oh, and I've been lurking on this thread, but I haven't been able to join because I had every intention of buying diapers this week! :LOL I needed some new SugarPeas Size 1s, I wanted to try an LC cover, and I'm hoping for an RB P-Fold at her next stocking, too!

After that, though, I'm cutting myself off from diaper buying for at least a month. I'll actually be going through and weeding out the dipes I no longer







or use.

Let's see, and I'm waiting on three soakers, two of them customs, but I arranged for those last week.


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by mama2kyla_
*But is there a spending limit to this ONE purchase?







*
Hey, mama, are you a part of this, too? Does it count when you *make* your own dipes?


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

:LOL I couldnt tell you the last diaper i bought







However I have traded for 2 things in the past 6 months :LOL

Sadly, my addiction is not diapers - dh would throw a fit if I bought diapers all the time when i can make them just fine, lol. My addiction is tie dye... and fabric.


----------



## lori810 (Feb 3, 2004)

Ok, I am NOW getting serious about this. Seriously. I just checked my paypal (gulp) and I can't even admit what I spent I am so ashamed! I am limiting myself to $100 a month from now on. At a maximum. For real. Seriously!









Lori


----------



## BowNessMonster (Mar 5, 2002)

I hear you loud and clear, Tiffany! Somebody STOPMAY!!!!:LOL


----------



## WendyLouWho (Apr 16, 2002)

It's the new generation of diaper addicts! I'm loving reading this thread and realizing how far I've come...I'm actually sane now and have money in my bank _and_ paypal account







ag It's been almost a year since I've gone nuts on diapers. You know why? Because I realized my dd doesn't *need* any more diapers!







What a realization.

Of course, I still have Fuz Garden reservations







:

I still love you all, even though you are totally nuts and will be in the poorhouse by the time your children use the toilet


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Just bumping and hoping that you guys are still with me! I'm getting seriously sad.... no fluff for many days.....


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

I'm still here but I have a confession.. Ann said she's taking a break of an indeterminate amount so since I've been wanting to try a new FLAG (I tried a used one and it was very stiff but saw a new on in real life and realize they aren't that stiff) I decided to get one.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Well...if it's just one....you can still hang in here and try to hold off on other purchases for awhile--one FLAG in two weeks is still quite an improvement in your habits of late, right?

You can crawl back up on the wagon, Jenn.... I'm lonely!


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Oh, I didn't know that Jenn... OK, I am going to order a couple FLAGs and then I am back on the wagon. Last night I felt all weird, guilty, and out of control and I realized it isn't worth it.

But I don't have a single FLAG.


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Okay, I am officially on the wagon!









No more diaper buying for at least four weeks, preferably six. I wanted to wait until fluffymail, RB, and SP stocked before I cut myself off from diaper buying. I recently changed positions at work, and since I'll be working fewer days now, I'm on a different pay calendar than before. Basically, dh and I will be two paycycles (FOUR paychecks) short during the summer, so I really need to focus on saving the money so we don't run out during summer!







: Fortunately, I'm earning extra money playing piano, dh is taking on private music students, I'm doing extra bookkeeping work, dh just got a retro pay increase, we'll get a nice chunk back from taxes, and we're a month ahead on rent.







We should be fine, but I have to cut out extra spending until I'm sure we have enough saved up! At this point, dipes are DEFINITELY extra spending. :LOL

I have several things I'm waiting on, but everything is either pre-paid, or I've put down a deposit that should be the bulk of the final price.







Oh, except for one item. In about two weeks, I won't be receiving anymore fluffymail. What will I do?







(I'll be strong and proud of myself, that's what I'll do!)


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Good job ladies! Hang in there.
I barely missed theRB stocking or I would have bought a pfold, and I totally missed pinhead or I would have got one of those, but I did buy a knickernappies.







But I can say that my spending has improved DRAMATICALLY. I really did get a chance to evaluate what I have, what I like, etc...and I am done buying size small. I just need a few pockets and AIOs in medium, maybe a few more medium fitteds, and I will be done, unless I want to sell some stuff and buys something different.
Anyway, I am kind of dangling off the wagon by my shoe laces, scraping my forehead on the ground. But I'm still here in support of you all.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey, can I just ask for a brief roll call--that way if I'm the only one who is trying their best to cut off themselves from diaper spending for another week, I'll not bother to start a -week 2- thread, and just try to console myself over here in Finland by visiting the chocolate boutiques regularly!


----------



## momtokay (Apr 29, 2003)

I would say that I was joining you, but after this thread I'm not even in the same league as the diaper addicts. I haven't spent any money not made from selling old stuff in a while and I actually have a paypal balance. :LOL Though I will say I was very good last week even when I got to a store that actually had stuff in DDs size. Good luck with week two!!


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

I'm having serious grumpy moments.. I swear I almost don't want to come here right now and normally I'm addicted.. any help?? How many days left? lol


----------



## 4boybarians (Nov 18, 2003)

Honestly, I miss you buying things, too. I like checking out new sites that you link to, and I like seeing new pics of Nathan in his new fluff.








When are you coming back to us, Jenn???

You know, I think I may be getting vicarious thrills from your buying. I've bought more stuff since you decided to take a break.


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

Quote:

and I actually have a paypal balance.
A what?

:LOL


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Quote:

You know, I think I may be getting vicarious thrills from your buying. I've bought more stuff since you decided to take a break.
:LOL

I'm doing horribly and I actually feel bad.







I think the diaper diet was a good idea because I felt really good about myself financially while I was on it. Now my paypal account is diminishing and I am forgetting all I have coming and I feel bad, in a financial sense. So I am going to hop back in here, though I know it won't count. At least I have only spent paypal money...money I got from diaper sales.







:

I really am in support of you who have stopped. Saving to buy a home...that's great. Here's my financial story...Dh is in school and working a minimum wage job full time. We live off his wages and school grants/loans. We need to save for our debt. We have stupid credit card debt from the begining of our marriage still...like 5 years ago.







: And we will have loans to pay off in a year. So I really need to work on budgeting and saving so that we can move away from here when he finishes school and so we can get started on our debt. I need to stop with the diapers. I am jealous of those who cloth diaper for the savings and get by with prefolds and wraps...I did that for my first two children. I just got caught up in this diaper and that diaper and...well, you all know how it is. There went like half of our tax return...money that could have been spent on our debt...
Whoa, I'm writing a novel here. But I am here with you all still. I need to stop diaper buying forever. I know I can't really do that because it is my hobby and there will be cute things out there that i need someday, so I will at least only spend my paypal account and not touch our checking account. THat is a good goal, right?
Beth


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

You know, this really is hard. I mean, we joke about it but I think there is something to the whole addiction thing. Maybe we need to start workshopping some ideas that really work for us. What stops you from impulse buying? How do you talk yourself out of a purchase? Stuff like that. I know that I will see something (right now I am 2 steps from buying a RB cover I totally don't need) and resist the immediate impulse only to obsess about it for a couple of days and then end up buying anyway.

So, maybe the next thread should be more serious? Or at least we need to start working out some techniques to help the cold-turkey withdrawl symptoms...


----------



## carrietorgc (Sep 16, 2003)

You know, I'm not even a huge buyer/shopper but I LOVE to window shop, and this self imposed diaper limit is hard! i resisted a knickernappies and soooo regret it! Argh. I'm going to focus my energies on finding stuff to sell around here so I can have paypal again


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Good idea sheena.
One thing I can think of is to go and fondle the diapers we already have when we get the urge. I really do like my diapers so cuddling with them might make me feel better.


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

I have a quick cure for DBA (diaper buying addictions) . . .tell your DH to get laid off!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Amy,
The only things that work for me are things I think I've already mentioned.... first, if it's diaper-buying-planning that I really crave, like lying in bed wanting to think about it before I go to sleep, or whatever, then I try to focus on what I want my newborn stash and size small stash to be for the next babe. I don't feel too strong an urge to actually purchase those items since we're not TTC, but just thinking about it gets me my dipe-obsessing-fix. And the other one is to get the digital camera out and start making a gallery of all the fluff I have and love--thanks for the inspiration Jenn! I really have so much awesome stuff that I love (my goodness, I'd BETTER after what I've spent already!!!!) and I think it will be fun to catalogue it and share it with ya'll. I also have like 4 large and special orders coming my way for March, not to mention my flicker-n-suds woolie of the month which is starting in march for monthly longies! yay! (already paid for!) So I like to think about those and plan those. Plus, if it's the shopping fix I need, I can always plan other purchases, like what items will I want to buy (clothing-wise) for my son once he grows out of his current stuff..... Or stuff for me--like seriously I'm starting to wonder if my mama loves me enough to work on a pair of longies in cashmere/wool yarn for ME (she's rockin' on the LTK patterns, so I just would need to find an adult size pattern for wool knit sweatpants)--how snuggly would that be (and cute) on a mommy, too?!

The biggest thing, I think, to help resist diaper buying, is to simply find other things to occupy yourself--it's just a hobby, so if you have less mental energy to spare in the diaper direction, that's good. For instance, start going back to the gym, and get a few odd jobs in your department at the University proofreading papers in English (that's what I've done and I'm so proud of myself--although it's SO HARD not to think about the payment amounts for these little jobs in terms of how much fluff it could buy). Going cold-turkey is probably the hardest way, so try to keep the goal reasonable, and for long term sustainment, allow yourself to splurge and buy something every week, for starters, and then in the future you can try going ten days or two weeks between purchases, and try to make sure it's only something you really think you'll adore and will be able to easily sell if you don't.


----------



## lori810 (Feb 3, 2004)

I am here still, and I am serious about it too. I think for me I feel so guilty about it, spending more money than necessary b/c DH is so good about not spending too much money. And he is supportive of CD (and thinks we are saving money







: ). Anyway, I feel like I am getting a handle on it because I feel better knowing I don't feel guilty about my spending.

On a side note, I am reading Dr. Phil's book about dieting. I have been doing weight watchers since having Ava (its been about 14 weeks so far) and I've lost all the pg weight but I have a bunch more to lose - but I have been losing my resolve lately. I am hoping this book gives me the kick in the butt I need. I mention this because in a way for me it is related. Feeling a sense of control - setting goals and reaching them.

Lori


----------



## Mrs. Edwards (Nov 14, 2003)

Are you kidding me? I'm usually on weeks at a time hiatus, however, my husband got his annual bonus on Friday and it was time for me to buy some stuff! I've never done so much internet shopping in my entire life...so, you all can live through me!

Kaylee


----------



## 2guysand1gal4me (Sep 16, 2003)

Okay I am jumping back on the wagon. *I really really need to quit.* I just added up what I have spent in February and all I can say is OMG







If DH knew he would literlly kill me. He did say he thought is was cute that I get so excited about diapers and so I felt that was his way of saying go for it...I really don't think that is what he meant.
I am almost sick to my stomach thinking about it. Why oh why did I add it up.
Okay no more diapers for me. I am going to stop buying for at least 2 weeks, but honestly I need to stop longer. Please help me!!!
Since I first said I was going to stop, I think I have become more obsessed about it.


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

(((hugs))) all around. We can do this. Maybe we should move this thread to a better forum so we don't have to look at all these diaper threads when we come for support. :LOL
Seriously though, I am learning to knit.







Just started tonight actually. I think having a hobby will help a bit, plus I can make soakers eventually.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:

Seriously though, I am learning to knit. Just started tonight actually. I think having a hobby will help a bit, plus I can make soakers eventually.
Same here, I started working on the LTK pattern last week... I hope it will help!


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

I want to learn to knit.. currently I am re-reading the Harry Potter series and am about 1/6th of the way through the 4th book.. so that's helping a little. I also just bought a couples devotional (I know Harry Potter and God seem totally opposite but they co-exist in my life) and that's been giving me an extra 30 min. per night to just talk with my husband (what a concept!). I want to learn to knit and probably will soon..

But actual tools I've used for impulse buying? Let's see, when I was on BaaBaaBottoms twice this week and there were two different soakers (at two different times) in Nathan's size that I really wanted I'd look at them, make them big, go look at one of the boards, come back, look again at them big, think about how many soakers I have and think about whether I needed this one at this time, decide if this was the prettiest soaker I had ever seen in my life and then as quickly as I could manage I'd close the site and tell myself that I'd check it tomorrow. In each case it was gone by the next time I checked it.

I had the same problem with some prefolds from Tye Dye Dreams, I'd drool and then remind myself of the overflowing drawer I have full of tye dyed or painted prefolds that I barely use and that I'd have to start using a new drawer and I'd be breaking my commitment.. it's been really tough especially since I have a coupon for them and I like several... that one still may get me in the end!

Inspiration? Yesterday I mailed off a nice sized box to Bolivia and it was so nice to pack it up and send it off and know that the $40 I spent for that didn't go to fuel my own cloth diapering desires but instead will completely diaper 3 families! That felt really good and I want to send off packages weekly! When I start feeling grumpy or desperate again I'm going to work on sorting the diapers for Bolivia into sizes and preparing boxes to go to Bolivia so I can feel good about myself as a person (and not feel so bad about buying far more than I need) and feel a sense of pride for my love of cloth diapering.









*Edited to add - Is this over yet?? I'm totally ready to buy at least 5 things! lol I've been looking all over the net because this board is just dead right now and I'm starting to wonder what will happen come the end of this commitment because I'm afraid a spending spree might be in my future!*


----------



## lori810 (Feb 3, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Sheena_
*Same here, I started working on the LTK pattern last week... I hope it will help!*
i want to learn to knit too! is there a book or how does one learn?

Lori


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Quote:

i want to learn to knit too! is there a book or how does one learn?
I just checked a book out from the library.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:

i want to learn to knit too! is there a book or how does one learn?
IMO it's best to have someone show you how to cast on, knit, and purl, at least once. I could not get it from a book, I had to be shown.

If you don't have a real life person to show you here are 2 great sites:

StitchGuide

Knitting Techniques

I'm doing OK, I bought a Buckey Bottom off the TP but it was only $8. ppd and I have been wanting to try one. Other than that nothing since Pinhead stocked. I'm not really wanting anything today so I think I will run with that. Although, I have been a little bit wanting another jersey cover. Grrr..


----------



## lifetapestry (Apr 14, 2003)

For those of you who are wanting to learn to knit: Pamelamama has a line in her sig offering an online learn to knit a soaker class. As you probably know, Pam is the master knitter of Wooly Wonders soakers. I can't remember exactly how much it costs, but I remember that it was about what you'd pay for a soaker, and the price includes the materials needed to make the soaker.

I bought a couple of knitting books, LTK's learn-to-knit-kit, and reviewed online sites, but I could not figure on how to cast on. So I had a friend IRL teach me. Later, I adapted her casting on technique to something that worked better for me. She also taught me the regular knit stitch and I'll have her teach me purl stitch before Pam's class starts.

Different people learn different ways-- I am totally impressed that people can learn from a book or printed material, but I needed 3 dimensional assistance to make it work for me.

Karla


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Karla kind of touched on it but to join Pamela's class you need to know how to knit first.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

My best friend and mjy son's godmama is coming on Thursday for a long visit, and she's bringing the LTK pattern for soakers AND longies, her needles, and a bunch of custom-dyed yarn I bought from fabriconnection, and I'm going to get her to teach me! Yay!
Buying yarn and making mjy own soakers would be such a less expensive habit.... plus all the knitting WAHMs I know of are a bit overwhelmed with orders for a good long while anyways...(if I'm wrong DON'T TELL ME).

She's already made several items for DS, and I am working on an online wool gallery of my son's collection, so I'll show off my mom and best friend's handiwork with the LTK pattern along with my WAHM made wool items on this board shortly (I mean, if anyone's interested, of course...).


----------



## carrietorgc (Sep 16, 2003)

isn't it easier to learn to crochet vs knit? I think I need to find a crocheting/knitting for dummies book at the library....


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

How fun, butterflymom!!! I wishI knew someone who could teach me. I'm sure it will take me forever to get to the point where I can make a soaker learning from books.







But I learned to start (cast...is that what its called?) and knitted about 10 rows last night. Just the simple knit stitch. It really was fun so I think I will stick to it for a bit.


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

That's it.. I'm off the wagon.. either pull me back on or let me go.. I've bought a freshies fitted and a cotton pickin creation infant cpf in that last 30 minutes.. I could put the Freshies back but I *need* the infant prefold..

Let me know what I should do!


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Put it back Jenn, you can do it. You're going to feel much better about yourself if you put it back.

FWIW, I put back a Freshies earlier this morning. I feel better.


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Put it back.


----------



## mamaofthreeboys (Dec 16, 2003)

I have to agree with those who recommend to have someone show you the basics for knitting. I bought Knitting for dummies.....I couldn't get the cast on from it......anyway long story short I had someone show me how to do it. I know how to cast on, knit & purl....I bought some circ needles, yarn, LTK pattern. I'm starting my swatch right now.

JENN- I can show you the basics if you really want to learn







Its super easy for me now but was tough learning from a darn book. Now I can reference Knitting for dummies with ease.

I tried crochet too but I think I'm a visual learner I could get the chain down but that's about it LOL!


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Fine, I put the Freshies back but I'm keeping the infant ubcpf from CPC because the two dyed ones I got last week aren't unbleached and don't do the job for Nathan.. so I only have one that I can use. I did get a matching pair of shorts though..









But they aren't fluffy so I refuse to feel guilty for them! lol

Kimberly - I have a knitting store that gives lessons nearby.. I should just shell out the $20 I would have spent on the Freshies and learn! lol


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

and I have even sold off most of my stash. I do not have much left of my stash really. Mostly prefolds and Cloud 9 Softies and FMBG and a few stragglers here and there of other wahm diapers. I am going to continue to downsize my stash. I will live through other people now and enjoy their stuff, so please post pictures. LOL!:LOL


----------



## rubidoux (Aug 22, 2003)

Just a warning for the aspiring knitters: I think I've probably already spent $150 during my three week knitting career. And I really wanted to take Pam's class, but can't justify another $35. I have bought the LTK pattern (which is great, btw), the fern&faerie pattern (still waiting on), spent $23 on vintage patterns (this included around 6 soakers and lots of other baby stuff, too), then bought several needles and other notions, and enough yarn for five or six soakers. It's really lucky that I don't know much about yarn or knitting because I have been trolling the web for yarn like I used to for dipes, but haven't bought any more because I don't know what kind to get.

On the other hand, I love the two I've finished and I'm almost done with a third. I taught myself how to knit and purl on the web and had never made anything before.

Just beware! :LOL

J.


----------



## chrfath (Jun 5, 2003)

I am seriously joining in this week. I should be getting in the rest of our dipes this week and I really need to test them out before we order anything else.

I am loving the LHC fitteds and the custom Jaiden's Jubilee is fantastic.

But I need to restrain myself and test out what we have and decide what is going to work best before I make any more mistakes.

I am really thinking fitteds or true AIO's maybe the way to go.
Quick dry and contours just don't have enough soaking power. ESpecially for a baby on lasix. The poor thing woke up in a puddle this morning.

But anyway. I will be joining you ladies this week.


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Ok, I bought a few things that I really need/wanted from Darling Diapers but none were diapers. I was about to buy a velour bikini cut cuddlebuns from Little-Fishy when I stopped myself and decided that it would make me feel panicky about dipping into our money. So that's it, I'm done for another week. I've had my little spending spree and when this two week commitment is up I'll spend another $50-75 but no more for this week. I'm absolutely serious, I'll just enjoy my 4x8 wipes, changing pad cover and bib for now..


----------



## Nada (Oct 27, 2003)

Do I even WANT to jump into this thread????

Nada


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)




----------

